# Navigation is annoying sometimes



## mrozak45 (7 mo ago)

Does anyone else's navigation do this? Sometimes mine seems to choose the route with fewer stops for charging opposed to the overall quicker route? 
If this is how the difference engine is created, I wish they would give us the choice of two options.
(In the two pictures, it wanted me to take the route that consisted of four charging stations at 2hr 22min opposed to the five charging stations at 1hr 40min)


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Your first picture looks unusual because it seems to be arriving at less than 10%. It really likes to arrive at >10%

It looks as if you've done something to force the second picture, because there are no times on the stops. 

Nor knowing anything about the route, I also question whether it is changing because of rush hour. 

And FYI, the route is pretty definitely not always the best route, easy to see when the forward route is different from the reverse route.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

IMHO the Tesla nav system is the worst system I've had in any car over the past 18 years.

The _only_ benefit [compared to other auto mfgrs nav systems] is the locations of Superchargers.


----------



## mrozak45 (7 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Your first picture looks unusual because it seems to be arriving at less than 10%. It really likes to arrive at >10%
> 
> It looks as if you've done something to force the second picture, because there are no times on the stops.
> 
> ...


Good call. Yeah I added a stop at a supercharger that is along the way that I normally stop at. And I believe I might have taken the picture before all the times could load on one of the pictures. 

Okay, I appreciate the response. It does get annoying when I have to help the nav system out 🤦 lol


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

mrozak45 said:


> Good call. Yeah I added a stop at a supercharger that is along the way that I normally stop at. And I believe I might have taken the picture before all the times could load on one of the pictures.
> 
> Okay, I appreciate the response. It does get annoying when I have to help the nav system out 🤦 lol


NEVER trust a Navigation system. That reminds me of an incident in Denver a few years ago when some of the Nav systems were recommending vehicles take a specific path to get to the airport one day.
Well, a few hours later there were hundreds of cars sitting in the middle of a pasture all stuck in mud.

I've seen a number of people blindly following a nav system only to find out that it was routing to the wrong location.

I haven't seen a nav system yet that consistently shows the same path coming and going. Their algorithms aren't perfect, they are just close. 

There have been a number of times that I've ignored the car's suggestion to stop at a specific Supercharger because I knew that I could make it to the next one, sometimes by just slowing down 5 mph.


----------

